# Battle Wounds



## ezb0012 (Apr 24, 2013)

Last fishing trip of 2012 for me. Went 30 miles SW out of Dauphin Island to a few rigs we have never been to. Started trolling about a mile out of the rig, ran by a grass line and one line went off. Bonita. Second line went off right after on a down plainer, thought the fish got off because there was no pull or anything. Get it within view and see a big silver beast in the water. Yelled "fish on" and my buddy gaffed it and got it in the boat. 2-3' seas and the little CC was rocking. I was wearing sperrys and the fish slid right by my feet and one of the fins sliced me wide open. Didnt realize it until I sat up and set my feet on the side of the boat and saw blood everywhere. Looked down and saw a little waterfall of red coming off my foot. 

First trip on my boat so we switched all the gear from my buddy's and forgot the damn first aid kit. Only thing we had was germX. Squeezed a little on it and my buddy rubbed his finger in the wound and I may (or may not have) screamed like a little girl. 

Made a tourniquet out of the the bow rope and the few clean rags we had and hauled ass home. From cut to stitch up was 4.5 hours. Estimated blood loss was 2-3 pints. Stopped the bleeding after about 30 minutes but it kicked back up once I had to get out of the boat and into the truck. 

Lessons learned. 
I now completely trust my boat to run 22-25 Knots in 2-4' seas and trust my buddy completely to drive my boat. 
Watch the fish
Watch your feet
DONT FORGET THE FIRST AID KIT


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

DANG. Who says fishing is not an extreme sport?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

So was it the gill plate of a wahoo?


----------



## ezb0012 (Apr 24, 2013)

Kenton said:


> So was it the gill plate of a wahoo?


 
Big King. Forgot to mention that.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Damn, hate that for you. That is one of our fears when out there 30+miles. We always gaff then straight into the box. Unhook and deal with the fish after it's dead. I know a few guys that have taken a gill plate to the lower leg or a nice bite from a king. It will put a hurting on you. Heal up quick!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Damn, makes me hurt just looking at it.


----------



## 2ndratecaller (Nov 8, 2011)

Put a first aid kit together last night...went a little overboard maybe but id rather have it and not need it than the other way around...heres what I got....

stack of 4x4 gauze sponges
3 big gauze wraps
2 small gauze wraps
4 big ABD sponge pads
2 Xeroform antiseptic dressings
silk tape
adhesive ACE wrap bandage
2 packages of sterile OR towels
3 CHG antiseptic prep sponges
2 bottles of betadine antiseptic solution
4 packs of 0 silk suture
trauma scissors (sterile)
4 pairs of sterile hemostats
4 pairs of sterile gloves
1 package of quick clot
1 staple closure gun (for very large lacerations)

like I said, may have gone a bit over the top, but I like to be prepared. packaged it all up in nice small vacuum sealed packages to keep everything sterile and dry. Also got a set of 12" bolt cutters to keep on the boat, because i know i sure as hell don't want to ride back from the spur with a 10/0 hook through my hand


----------



## ezb0012 (Apr 24, 2013)

2ndratecaller said:


> Put a first aid kit together last night...went a little overboard maybe but id rather have it and not need it than the other way around...heres what I got....
> 
> stack of 4x4 gauze sponges
> 3 big gauze wraps
> ...


After this little accident we decided to beef up the one we use. It's very similar to what you have. Lidocaine patches are a must. When we got the boat out of the water we dropped it off at the house and luckily had one left. It helped tremendously when the doctors started injecting all around it because it was already pretty numb.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow!! from a fin on a king? you sure a tooth didn't get you? I never realized a king fin could do that. Glad you made it back safely


----------



## ezb0012 (Apr 24, 2013)

Inn Deep said:


> Wow!! from a fin on a king? you sure a tooth didn't get you? I never realized a king fin could do that. Glad you made it back safely


We originally thought it was the gaff. Doc said it wouldve been worse it it was the gaff and the little scratches around it made him think it was one of the fins.


----------



## 2ndratecaller (Nov 8, 2011)

ezb0012 said:


> After this little accident we decided to beef up the one we use. It's very similar to what you have. Lidocaine patches are a must. When we got the boat out of the water we dropped it off at the house and luckily had one left. It helped tremendously when the doctors started injecting all around it because it was already pretty numb.


yeah forgot to mention I also have syringes and a 20cc bottle of lidocaine in the suture kit as well.....would definitely come in handy suturing someone up 60 miles offshore


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

ezb0012 said:


> We originally thought it was the gaff. Doc said it wouldve been worse it it was the gaff and the little scratches around it made him think it was one of the fins.


The little scratches sound like where the other teeth got your foot.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

at least it was the last trip of *2012* for you. you can go back for revenge this year (2013). or if this happened yesterday, you will be healed up no time


----------



## ezb0012 (Apr 24, 2013)

cliff k said:


> at least it was the last trip of *2012* for you. you can go back for revenge this year (2013). or if this happened yesterday, you will be healed up no time


 
Yeah, it was last year. We went back out to the same spot last weekend and had a good ole time. Landed 4 nice sized ones and a bunch of snapper we couldnt keep.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

I keep a couple of these in both vehicles, a 4" and a 6", and when I get another boat there will surely be some on it as well.

http://www.amazon.com/Israeli-Battle-Dressing-Compression-Bandage/dp/B003DPVERM


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

2ndratecaller said:


> Put a first aid kit together last night...went a little overboard maybe but id rather have it and not need it than the other way around...heres what I got....
> 
> stack of 4x4 gauze sponges
> 3 big gauze wraps
> ...


Looks and sounds like you are in the medical field, and probably have access to some nice supplies?! That definitely comes in handy. I have some basic stuff, and some pre filled syringes of lidocaine in case somebody takes a hook through the hand... but I will be beefing up my kit after reading this. Accidents definitely do occur!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow, that looks nasty! I am always getting on to people in the cockpit for not wearing shoes ( I know you were :thumbsup so many people like to be barefoot and it can really get dangerous real quick with a fired up wahoo, cuda or king etc...

Kudos on the first aid kit. You can not over prepare, always better to have it an not need it than not have it when you needed.

Robert


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

wow bummer but at least you are ok and caught fish


----------



## JACKIN' JAWS (Mar 14, 2008)

I use superglue...3M
VET BOND tissue adhesive.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

ezb0012 said:


> Big King. Forgot to mention that.


Watch your toes and fingers, too....


----------

